# Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

bei Fliegenruten im Hochpreissegment ist meist eine lebenslange Garantie, egal wie die Rute zu Bruch kommt, mit inbegriffen.
Ich fische seit 54 Jahren mit der Fliege und mir ist noch nie eine Fliegenrute zu Bruch gegangen. Mir ist schon klar, daß  ich das Eine oder Anderemal auch Glück hatte, daß nichts passiert ist aber wenn ich mehr als 5 Ruten geschrottet hätte, würde ich mich schon fragen, was ich wohl falsch mache.
Ich ging früher etwa an 40 Tagen im Jahr zum Fliegenfischen, in den letzten 4 Jahren (Rentner) etwa an 60 Tagen.
Nun liest man, dass manche im Jahr schon mehrere Ruten geschrottet haben.
Da die Hersteller ja die Garantieleistungen in den Preis mit Einkalkulieren und ich nicht bereit bin für die Nachlässigkeit und Schusseligkeit anderer zu bezahlen kaufe ich keine Ruten welche eine lebenslange Garantie bieten.
Nachdem ich etliche solcher Ruten auch schon geworfen habe, muss ich sagen - wenn man die Garantie außer Acht läßt - sie sind ihren Preis nicht wert.
Wie seht ihr das?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## harzsalm (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Als  alter Hardy  Fliegenfischer,kann ich dir nur Recht geben!


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Ist alles Ansichtssache.... 

Geschmäcker sind verschieden,  Empfindungen und Eindrücke ebenso. 
Jeder setzt seine Schwerpunkte / Ansprüche an seine Idealrute anders. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass es besonders viele Angler gibt, die eine bestimmte Rute nur wegen der lebenslangen Garantie kaufen. #h


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Hallo Dorschbremse,

ich denke schon, dass die lebenslange Garantie eine Rolle spielt (natürlich nicht nur),  aber sie verleitet offensichtlich auch zum laxeren Umgang mit dem Gerät. Nach dem Motto: "ich habe dafür bezahlt, also ist es mir wurscht ob die hin wird oder nicht".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Du wirst mir sicher Recht geben, wenn ich behaupte, dass es unter den Fliegenfischern einige, nicht wenige, recht sonderbare Vögel gibt. Bei denen gilt ganz offensichtlich, dass es gar nicht teuer genug sein kann, man muss ja zeigen, was man sich leisten kann. Das wird von den Nobelmarken natürlich willig aufgenommen und bedient.

Ich hab zehn Jahre lang an den Rudi Heger Strecken im Landkreis Traunstein gewohnt. Da konnten man diese Kollegen dann bei bestem Posing-Wetter an bestens einsehbaren Abschnitten "bewundern". Dort wo die Brennesseln übers Wasser ragten und die Forellen waren, sah man sie nie.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Da die Hersteller ja die Garantieleistungen in den Preis mit Einkalkulieren und ich nicht bereit bin für die Nachlässigkeit und Schusseligkeit anderer zu bezahlen kaufe ich keine Ruten welche eine lebenslange Garantie bieten.



Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich erstmal sehr viel kleiner als man denkt:
Der Preis eines Blanks und damit der Preis einer Ersatzspitze ist wohl das geringste an der Sache, egal ob der Anbieter jetzt die Blanks selber rollt oder en gros einkauft, und dann einige auf Vorrat legt. Aufgebraucht werden die dann auch nichtmal, sieht man manchmal wie bei CMW mit seinen Hausmarkenblanks, wo der Überschuß nach langer Zeit (so eher 20 Jahre) räumverkauft wird.  

Selbst Günstiglabels wie Berkley (selber ausprobiert), Balzer dem Vernehmen nach und einige andere bieten ja eine sehr kulante Bedienung von Schäden, auch ohne Ewiggarantie. Greys wurde derweil aber verkauft, war also nicht so bombenprofitabel, und ist damit auch nur noch Standard-Billig.

Ersatzservice oder eher nicht so doll Service bieten müssen alle Anbieter, und wie schnell es geht und ob der genervte Kunde dann ein neues Superstück für einen feinen Sonderpreis nimmt (der damit immer noch keinen Verlust macht), das steht ja auch vorher nicht drin im kleingedruckten.

Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir aber recht, ist wie bei (Reallife-) Geschäften mit viel Diebstahl und Diebstahlsschutzvorrichtungen, der ehrliche Kunde zahlt den ganzen Aufwand eben doch mit. Also falsches Geschäft, schlechter Handel.

Da bevorzuge ich ganz klar und auch von den Preisen her den Laden, wo es entweder persönlich zu geht, Preise anpassbar sind, oder Online mit eben den erstaunlich günstigen Preisen ohne großes After-Sales-Gedöns.
Letzlich ist es rechnerisch günstiger, jeweils je nach Rutenpreislage mal so gut 100 bis 250 schon beim Kauf eines Konkurrenzproduktes ohne Lebenslang-Garantie und sonstigem Superduper einzusparen (eben pro Rute!), als hinterher einem Serviceversprechen nachzujagen. 

Das erste halbe Jahr steht man als Käufer immer eh ganz gut da, bis auf 2 Jahre hin hat man Ansprüche, danach nicht mehr. 2 Jahre richtig benutzte Ruten brechen auch nicht mehr, das macht eher die Neuware, mit zunehmend mehr Fertigungsfehlern.
Besser steht man sich eh mit einem guten Stammhändler mit Realbesuch, das ist wichtiger als ein Hersteller.

Wenn dann mal eine Stange wirklich kaputt gehen sollte, kann man das locker verkraften, vor allem wenn sie "ehrlich" :q im Kampfe am Wasser :m über Stock und Stein bricht, dann ist der Neukauf statthaft!


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Hallo Andal

mit den "sonderbaren Vögeln" hast Du teilweise schon recht. Ich traf mal einen im Urlaub. Topausrüstung aber fischen konnte er nicht, konnte einfach das Gewässer nicht lesen. War ein wirklich gutes Gewässer, nur nicht ganz einfach zu befischen. Nachdem er drei Tage ohne nennenswerten Fisch war, erbarmte ich mich und guidete ihn, daraufhin fing er auch gute Fische. Er brach dann seine Thomas&Thomas für 1200.-DM ab und hatte keine passende Ersatzrute  für dieses Gewässer dabei. Ich fuhr dann mit ihm in ein Allroundanglergeschäft welches auch einige Fliegenruten hatte. (Spezialgeschäft war nicht in der Nähe). Eine passende No-Name Fliegenrute kostete 700 Schillinge, also etwa 100.- DM. Ihm war es sichtlich peinlich diese Rute zu benutzen. Um ihn zu zeigen, dass es zum guten Fisch keine 1200.-DM Rute braucht, führte ich ihn zu einer 60 cm Bachforelle, die er auch fing, er freute sich zwar sehr, aber die Freude war etwas getrübt, weil er sie nicht mit der Thomas&Thomas fing.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Ich kann das manchmal schon verstehen.
Ich habe 2 sehr gute Ruten (eine Karpfen und eine Spinn) die ich sehr liebe und auch eine 100 Euro Fliegenrute von Shimano die ich sehr lieb gewonnen habe. Also ich kann das schon verstehen wenn man eine Rute lieb gewonnen hat.


----------



## crisis (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

@ Nordlichtangler,

 Sehr gutes Plädoyer, bist Du Anwalt? 

 Spass beiseite, ich finde das, was Du sagst, genau richtig. Wenn ich beim Billigst-Anbieter im Internet einkaufe muss ich doch schon fast einkalkulieren, dass der nicht der Kulanteste ist. Wobei hier die Ausnahme durchaus die Regel bestätigt.

 Ich kaufe hauptsächlich bei einem größeren Laden ein und der hat mir bisher ausnahmslos beschädigte Teile ersetzt, ohne groß nachzufragen oder eine Quittung sehen zu wollen. Man kennt sich halt und ich lass auch ein bisschen Geld bei ihm, ohnen den letzten Cent auszureizen.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Marsvin (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Moin,

oh oooh, interessant, welche Erfahrungen manche Leute machen....

zum Einen geben auch Labels, die preisgünstige Fliegenruten anbieten, häufig eine lebenslange Garantie, zum anderen brechen Ruten auch mal nach mehr als zwei Jahren. Dass die Garantie von denen mitbezahlt wird, die ihre Ruten nicht abbrechen ist natürlich eine Milchmädchenrechnug. Eine Rute kann nur dann nicht brechen, wenn man sie nicht benutzt. Sonst bewahrt auch die sorgfältigste Behandlung sie nicht davor.

Bei hochwertigen Fliegenruten, die nicht einfach nur von irgendeinem Label in China gekauft wurden, machen einen großen Teil des Preises die Entwicklungskosten aus. Ein Ersatzteil zu fertigen, ist relativ preisgünstig. Bei den niedrigpreisigen Ruten wird das oft schon durch die immer fällig werdende "_Transportkostenpauschale_" abgedeckt.

Ich selbst bin wirklich Vielfischer, gehe durchaus sorgfältig mit meinen Ruten um und habe bestimmt schon mehr als 5 Stück geschrotet. Manchmal reicht schon der Einschlag einer Goldkopfnymphe, um einen Blank zu zerstören. 

Dank lebenslanger Garantie war das nie wirklich teuer oder problematisch.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Hallo Marsvin,

na ja, wenn Du sagst, dass es eine Milchmädchenrechnung ist, dass diejenigen, die ihre Ruten nicht abbrechen die abgebrochenen mitbezahlen, kann ich dem nicht ganz folgen. Wenn z.B. der Hersteller feststellt, dass jede zweite Rute ein Garantiefall wird, so wird sich das sicher im Preis  niederschlagen.
Ich schrieb ja, dass mir schon klar ist, dass ich auch Glück hatte, dass mir in 54 Jahren Fliegenfischen nicht eine einzige Rute zu Bruch ging.
Nichtsdestototz bewahrt eben schon eine sorgfältige Behandlung vor Rutenbruch, sonst hätte ich wohl keine 54 Jahre ohne geschafft.
Dass Ruten heutzutage öfters brechen als früher liegt auch an dem Gewichtseinsparungswahn, der sie dünnwandiger macht. Ich kann den Vorteil einer 80 Gramm Rute gegenüber einer 100 Gramm Rute nicht erkennen. Dazu kommt, dass bei den superleichten Ruten das Problem auftaucht, in Kombination mit einer Rolle überhaupt ein ausgewogenes Gerät zu bekommen. Und wenn ich dann manchmal lese, dass einer im Jahr schon 4-5 Ruten geschrottet hat, muss ich annehmen, dass das ihm  wurscht ist, weil er ja kostenlos Ersatz bekommt und letzten Endes, schenken tut einem der Hersteller nichts, die Unkosten muss ja wer bezahlen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Eines ist sicher:
Der EK-Preis der Teile oder fertigen Ruten ist recht gering im Verhältnis zu den Abgabepreisen, bei Marken-Fliegenruten ganz besonders, gerade die zentralen Blanks kosten in der Mengenabnahme unglaublich wenig.
Die Aufschläge aus der Projektierung, Werbung und Marketing samt Entlohnung von möglichst prominenten Testanglern, Werbemachern und Anfüttervideos usw. verschlingt sicher einiges an Geld, und dass bevor überhaupt ein einziges Stück gewinnbringend verkauft wurde.

Man muss aber die Käuferambitionen schon mal unterscheiden, gerade bei Fliegenfischerausrüstung, die tw. Statussymbolcharakter hat, s.o. :

- Fullservice-Kunde: der betuchte Kunde mit wenig Zeit und recht viel Geld mag es, wenn er alles aus einer Hand an einem Ort in möglichst überzeugender Qualität und Vollversorgung incl. ein bischen Bauchpinseln bekommt.  Lange rumsuchen, vergleichen und sich intensiv mit Marktangebot und Auswahl beschäftigen, ist oft nicht möglich, sei es rein aus beruflichen Zeitgründen oder sonstwas. Jemand mit dem Ansinnen fährt am besten mit seinem persönlich ausgesuchten und serviceorientierten Flyfishing-Outfitter. 

- Tackel-Hunter: ganz anders kann jemand agieren, der sich dauernd informiert, günstige Schnäppchen abgreift, die auch auszutesten und bewerten versteht, und auch noch im Preisbereich 100 bis 200 EUR bleibt. Man kann sich dauernd jährlich oder halbjährlich oder monatlich etwas neues kaufen, gar kein Problem. 
Der entstehende Vorrat macht einen Bruch zu einer Lapalie, stehen eh mindestens 10 weitere Ruten rum, die auf Einsatz warten. 
After-Sales-Service unnötig, es wird halt immer nachgekauft, aber Auslaufmodelle und Ausverkaufsaktionen, und mit viel vorhandenem Material kann auch verglichen werden, was mit wenigen vorhandenen Ruten nicht wirklich möglich ist. Was man selber von hält, zählt, nichts was die anderen sagen und meinen ...

- Selberbauer: noch wieder anders sieht es beim Selberbauer aus. Der ist mit dem marktüblichen am unzufriedensten, baut sich aus was er selber kauft, und kann auch unglaublichen Massen an Blanks weltweit wählen, da geht es bei rumliegenden Überschuss auch in Preise bis 20 EUR herunter. Die Anbauteile sind in ihrer geringen Materialmasse ziemlich günstig, und oft wird das edelste vom edlen produziert, sei es selbstgeleimte Griffe aus allerbesten Korkscheiben oder Birkenrinde usw., auch neumodisches kommt vor. Wenn eine Rute bricht, ist das ganz sportlich normal, und eher eine Herausforderung was neues besser zu bauen, als denn ein Problem. 

Insofern meine ich, sollte man diese (und evtl. noch mehr) verschiedenen Angler+Käufertypen nicht in einen Topf schmeißen.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Hallo,

ich schmeisse schon die verschiedenen Typen nicht in einen Topf und weiss auch, dass die Preise für die eventuelle Garantieabwicklung im Verhältnis zu den Abgabepreisen gering sind; ich kenne einen Rutenbauer recht gut. Außerdem halte ich diese Abgabepreise sowieso für stark überzogen. Ich fische schon sehr lange, war auch in meiner Jugend aktiver Caster und habe hunderte von Ruten in allen Preisklassen geworfen; da war keine einzige dabei, mit der ich nicht nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit klar kam. Sicher, die eine Rute liegt einem mehr, die andere weniger aber mein Fazit daraus ist: wirklich schlechte Ruten gibt es kaum, nur eben welche mit denen man besser klarkommt als mit anderen und das ist keine Frage des Preises.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Maifliege (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

@Nordlichtangler: bin Typ II-III. Danke, gute Beschreibung.


----------



## dreampike (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Oh, 
da habe ich ja vor 20 Jahren etwas ziemlich Dummes gemacht. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich nämlich noch keine Kinder und hatte ein wenig Geld übrig. Also habe ich mir jeweils 2 Ruten in den Schnurklassen 5, 8 und 10 beim Fullserviceanbieter unterjubeln lassen. Dem fiesen Händler habe ich dafür ca. 5000 DM (für die jüngeren Boardies: 2500€) hingelegt, vermutlich ist er danach in die Karibik gereist.

Das war's dann aber auch mit Fliegenrutenkauf in meinem Leben. Ich bin mit den Ruten extrem zufrieden, was Wurfverhalten und Drilleigenschaften anbelangt, sie sind auch von guter Qualität und von alleine geht nix kaputt. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, warum ich mir eine neue kaufen sollte (allein das ist schon fast arglistig, oder?).

Mein Pech ist nämlich, dass ich für alle Ruten eine lebenslange Garantie habe. Egal, wie der Bruch zustande kommt: Auf die 5er in Neuseeland nachts draufgetreten: eingeschickt, kostenloser Ersatz. Die 8er am heimischen Fluss in der Heckklappe eingeklemmt: eingeschickt, kostenloser Ersatz. Die 10er in Irland beim Gehen im Gebüsch verhakt und abgebrochen: eingeschickt, komplett neue Rute bekommen. Die 5er am Steilufer abgestellt, Gleichgewicht verloren und draufgesetzt: eingeschickt und eine neue Rute bekommen. 

Ja Kruzifix, ich werde diese Ruten einfach nicht los! Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass ich mir stattdessen die letzten 20 Jahre jedes Jahr neue Ruten im Ausverkauf hätte holen können, dann hätte ich jetzt nicht nur 6 Ruten im Schrank, sondern ... 120. Da ist mir ja wirklich was entgangen. 

Angenommen, ich hätte für jede Rute ca. 200 € (Schnäppchen) bezahlt, dann wäre mein Händler mit den 24.000 € vermutlich gar nicht mehr aus der Karibik zurückgekommen. 

Statt dessen bin ich mit der Kohle nach Neuseeland, nach Irland oder Schweden gefahren. Echt blöd gelaufen. Na, im nächsten Leben mache ich das besser, in diesem komme ich ja aufgrund der lebenslangen Garantie nicht mehr dazu, mir neue Ruten kaufen zu müssen! 

Daher kann ich die kritischen Anmerkungen zur lebenslangen Garantie wirklich gut verstehen, eine hinterhältige Schweinerei ist das, gutgläubige Fliegenfischer auf eine so perfide Art davon abzuhalten, jährlich neue Ruten zu kaufen!

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Andal (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Perfekt....... saugeil! #6#6#6


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Hallo,

jedem das Seine; und ich fische seit 54 Jahren mit Fliegenruten ohne jeglichen Rutenbruch, habe also nie eine Garantie gebraucht.

Petri Heil

Laos


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Hi!
Ich habe etliche Geräte mit lebenslanger Garantie.
Leider sind die Hersteller Pleite, oder der Rechtsnachvolger fühlt sich nicht verantwortlich... .
Ansonsten deckt sich meine Erfahrung mit der von Lajos; es gibt heute keine wirklich schlechten Ruten mehr.
Aber viele gute Stöcke zum Niedrigpreis.. .
Petri
Petri


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Man sollte aber auch immer beachten wann und unter welchen Vorraussetzungen es solche "Garantien" gibt.
Was viele ganz gerne vergessen ist die Tatsache das man die Rute beim Hersteller registrieren lassen muß und es es meist nur für den Erstbesitzer gilt.

Eine solche Garantie war ja auch ein Verkaufsschlager bei Grey`s und grade im Kapfenbereich wurden viele Ruten nach kurzer Zeit wieder verkauft mit dem Hinweis auch die "nicht ausgefüllte" Garantiekarte...

Nun, "Grey`s" gehört jetzt zu Pure-Fishing und die wickeln defekte Artikel nach deutschem/europäischem Gesetz ab...
Ich bin mal gespannt wann ich den ersten Kunden habe der wegen einem selbst verschuldeten Schaden an einem Grey`s Artikel bei Pure Fishing eine Abwicklung auf Garantie fordern und was dann passiert.


----------



## Angler9999 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Lebenslange Garantie klingt erstmal ganz gut. Es wurde jedoch schon beschrieben, wenn der ursprüngliche Garantiegeber nicht mehr existiert, oder auch einfach die Garantiebestimmungen sich ändern. Ein einfordern wird dann schwer.

Für mich gilt: die 6 Monate (echte) Garantie ist mir zu (oft) wenig. UNd darüber hat man es schwer den Mangel zu beweisen.

In 6 Monaten habe ich einige Angelgeräte nicht oder nicht ausreichend benutzt, sodass ich so keinen Mangel feststellen kann. Ich bin ja schliesslich  nicht alle 14 Tage an der Küste und MeFo Rute oder Pilk/Brandungsrute zu benutzen.

Eine faire Garantie wäre sinnvoll. Oft steht und fällt so etwas mit dem Händler, wo man das Gerät gekauft hat. Das ist zb. auch der Grund, warum ich selten Online kaufe.

Lebenslange Garantie benötige ich nicht. Mein Händler soll ja auch mal schön in Urlaub fahren, damit er erholt und enspannt seinen Kunden zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## dreampike (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Hi, 
nur um nix durcheinander zu bringen:

Du hast in D nach dem Gesetz beim Kauf eines Produktes 24 Monate *Gewährleistung*. Die ersten 6 Monate nach Kauf  dafür hat der Händler ohne Nachweis gerade zu stehen, da man davon ausgeht, dass der Mangel schon beim Kauf bestand. Die letzten 18 Monate der Gewährleistung musst *Du *nachweisen, dass der Mangel schon beim Kauf bestand. 

Eine *Garantie *ist dagegen ein vom Hersteller *freiwillig *gegebenes Versprechen über Haltbarkeit oder Funktion eines Produktes. Da ist der Händler nur indirekt involviert. 

Nach zwei Jahren ab Kauf kann Dein Händler entspannt in Urlaub gehen, der Hersteller mit einer lebenslangen Garantie dann wohl nie...

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*



dreampike schrieb:


> Hi,
> nur um nix durcheinander zu bringen:
> 
> Du hast in D nach dem Gesetz beim Kauf eines Produktes 24 Monate *Gewährleistung*. Die ersten 6 Monate nach Kauf  dafür hat der Händler ohne Nachweis gerade zu stehen, da man davon ausgeht, dass der Mangel schon beim Kauf bestand. Die letzten 18 Monate der Gewährleistung musst *Du *nachweisen, dass der Mangel schon beim Kauf bestand.
> ...



Eigentlich kann der Händler und der Hersteller zusammen nach einem halben Jahr in Urlaub fahren. Nach 6 Monaten sind die meisten Sachen Kulanz und da trennt sich Spreu vom Weizen.


----------



## rxstx rxt (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Danke Wolfgang! 
In den häufig von mir verwendeten Schnurklassen habe ich auch ein paar Lebenslängliche. Bisher drei selbstverschuldete Brüche waren kein Problem.
Das nächste Fachgeschäft liegt von mir mehrere hundert km entfernt und da weiß ich den unproblematischen Service z.B. über Heger zu schätzen. 
Bei anderen Angelarten ist Freude am ("High End") Gerät , so glaube ich , durchaus auch mal vorhanden ...
Die Statusnummer wird mit Bezug auf das Fliegenfischen gern mal abwertend formuliert . Auch in den Beiträgen hier ist es schnell dahin abgeglitten
Mit Blick auf das Thema kann ich nur sagen,  dass  diese Garantie bestens funktioniert und wer nicht die Neigung hat, sich aller zwei Jahre in "eine Neue" verlieben zu müssen , kann durchaus ernsthaft darüber nachdenken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Sowas mit der "lebenslangen" Garantie ist eben wie mit jedem Vertrag:
Was er wert ist, sieht man, wenn man ihn braucht..

Wird sicher, wie man hier ja auch lesen kann, für einige was bringen, andere brauchens halt nicht..

So what?
Wird weder jemand gezwungen, eine mit Lebenslangarantie zu kaufen, noch einer das ohne zu tun, wenn er das nicht braucht.

Bin mal gespannt, ob mal ein Hersteller auf die Idee kommt, das sozusagen als "Aufschlag" anzubieten..

Also ungefähr so:
Rute kostet 
xxxx,xx €

Lebenslange Garantie mit definierten Leistungen für diese Rute kostet zusätzlich 
xxx,xx €

Praktisch wie ne Reiserücktrittsversicherung, die man auch hofft, nie zu brauchen..


----------



## iltis05 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Oder ne Garantie verlängerung wie bei Media M.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

jo, genau - jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen - und man kann nochn Geschäft mit machen..


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Hallo,

eben, wie ich schon erwähnte; jedem das Seine.
Ich brauchs nicht und hätte auch nie einen Vorteil davon gehabt, wobei ich einen Rutenbruch nie ausschließe. Wenn ich allerdings ab und  zu sehe, wie manche mit ihren Ruten umgehen - nun dies war die Intention zu dem Thread.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Also ich kann von meiner Sage berichten. Habe den Blank gekauft und beim Bauen ist mir aufgefallen, dass er einen Riss hat. Habe ich anstandslos ohne Kosten (von meinem eigenen Versand abgesehen) ersetzt bekommen. 
Danach hatte ich noch einen Spitzenbruch, der wurde mir durch eine 30 Euro "Servicepauschale" anstandslos ersetzt. Das Bauen hat mir natürlich keiner gezahlt ist logisch, aber so war ich von der Kulanz her sehr zufrieden. 
Wäre schon ärgerlich gewesen wenn sich da mal paar Hundert Euro einfach in Luft aufgelöst hätten. 
Es ist halt einfach auch immer schwierig mit den hoch modulierten Ruten. Ein Schlag irgendwo hin, eine Goldkopfnymphe an den Blank und schon ist er möglicherweise hinüber. Aber die Leistung die diese Ruten bieten ist auch phänomenal.


----------



## Gruenschnabel (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Habe heute ein Teil meiner 4teiligen Fliegenrute zerbrochen. Nicht so schlimm dachte ich, hast ja lebenslange Garantie.
Als ich jetzt jedoch auf die homepage des Herstellers geschaut habe, steht da 25 Pfund pauschale + 10% des Rutenpreises, kann das sein? Für den Preis sollte ich das Teil neu bekommen, auch ohne Garantie .


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Oktober 2015)

Ja, das ist (z.B. bei manchen Ruten und anderen Artikeln von Orvis) normal...

Hatten wir schon zwei Mal und sind auf den Gebühren sitzen geblieben.
Frag mich mal ob wir diese Marke noch verkaufen...


----------



## Gruenschnabel (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

In meinem Fall ist es Greys.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Oktober 2015)

Dann ist jetzt Pure Fishing für die Abwicklung zuständig.

Lass die Rute über einen Fachhändler mit Kaufbeleg und wenn vorhanden, mit Registrierungsnachweis bei PF einschicken.


----------



## drehteufel (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*



Gruenschnabel schrieb:


> Habe heute ein Teil meiner 4teiligen Fliegenrute zerbrochen. Nicht so schlimm dachte ich, hast ja lebenslange Garantie.
> Als ich jetzt jedoch auf die homepage des Herstellers geschaut habe, steht da 25 Pfund pauschale + 10% des Rutenpreises, kann das sein? Für den Preis sollte ich das Teil neu bekommen, auch ohne Garantie .



Hatte im Sommer auch einen Bruch bei meiner Hardy (Garantie identisch mit Greys), bei mir wurde anstandslos das gebrochene Teil ersetzt, ganz ohne Zuzahlung. Rute war knapp über 2 Jahre alt.
Abwicklung lief über meinen Händler, bei dem ich die Rute gekauft habe.


----------



## Gruenschnabel (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hatte im Sommer auch einen Bruch bei meiner Hardy (Garantie identisch mit Greys), bei mir wurde anstandslos das gebrochene Teil ersetzt, ganz ohne Zuzahlung. Rute war knapp über 2 Jahre alt.
> Abwicklung lief über meinen Händler, bei dem ich die Rute gekauft habe.



Das hört sich gut an, ich werde das morgen noch endgültig abklären. Hoffe, das es genau so läuft, ansonsten würde so eine Garantie keinen Sinn für den Käufer machen.


----------



## Gruenschnabel (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Hallo zusammen,

zur Info, tatsächlich ist es so, dass keine Kosten für den Austausch des defekten Rutenteils entstehen, lediglich das Porto für den Versand des defekten Teils (10 cm ab Steckverbindung).
Die von mir ursprünglich befürchteten Kosten enstehen nur, wenn die gesetzliche 2 Jahres Garantie abgelaufen ist.
Das ist sehr fair, denke ich.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Wer verlangt die Portokosten? Der Händler? Oder sagt er das PF die verlangt?

Ein guter Händler verlangt (zumindest innerhalb der Garantiezeit) keine Portokosten.

PF berechnet sowieso keine bzw. wüßte ich nicht das wir einen Sonderstatus haben.


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Oder kann es sein, dass sich da mancher Dealer ein kleines Bearbeitungsgeld generiert?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Auch das ist möglich.

Ich kann es aus eigener Erfahrung nachvollziehen das es manch einen Händler nicht passt, diesen Service kostenlos zu erfüllen.
Allerdings ist die Abwicklung der Service-Angelegenheiten bei einem seriösen Händler schon als minimalster Satz in der Preiskalkulation mit inbegriffen.

Es kommt halt immer darauf an, wieviel Reklamationen ein Händler verschickt - wenn ich von uns ausgehe dann ist das schon einiges... Ich wickle die Reklamationen vom Versand und dem Laden Mülheim ab und da kommt alle ein bis zwei Wochen ein großes Paket mit 5-10 Reklamationen zusammen.
Dementsprechend hoch sind aber auch die VK-Zahlen. 
Wenn jetzt ein kleinerer Händler extra für einen Kunden ein Paket fertig macht, ist das bischen Marge die er an diesem Artikel hatte, schnell aufgefressen...


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Wenn ich aber weiß, dass mein Händler unproblematisch abwickelt, dann kann er auch recht sicher sein, dass ich wieder bei ihm kaufen werde. Es endet immer wieder gleich. Zum Beispiel jetzt auch endgültig für mich ein Grund irgendwelche JDM Experimente endgültig auf Eis zu legen. So gut kann Angelzeug gar nicht sein, dass ich am Ende auf den Scherben sitzenbleibe.

Wenn eine 50,- bis 100,- € Rute nach ein paar Jahren die Grätsche macht, dann ist es unangenehm, aber zu verschmerzen. Bei wirklich teuren Sachen schauts schon wieder anderes aus und da sind solche unbefristeten Garantien schon keine schlechte Sache. So meine Sicht der Dinge.


----------



## oldhesse (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Das was Grünschnabel schreibt kann ich bestätigen.
Habe eine Greys Prowla 90 GS Lure, hatte bei einem Gewitter und Starkregen leider die Rute dummerweise ans Auto gelegt, diese fiel seitlich zur Straße und ein Auto fuhr über die Spitze drüber. Die ersten 2 Ringe zusammengequetscht - mussten komplett getauscht werden. Nach Kontaktaufnahme, vorheriger Registrierung schon beim Kauf und Versuch das zu Regeln, wurde mir die Pauschale bekannt gegeben + Sonstige Kosten. Wäre auf ca. 35 Euro hinausgelaufen, das obere Teil wäre komplett ersetzt worden. Die Rute hat ca. 110 Euro gekostet. Nicht das man mich falsch versteht. Ich wollte durchaus bezahlen, aber nicht für einen Austausch, der fast die Hälfte des Kaufpreises ausmacht + Wochen Wartezeit verspricht. 

Laut Greys könnte ich mich immer noch kostenfrei an den Verkäufer der Rute wenden und um Ausbesserung bitten. Da ich aber durch eigenes Verschulden den Schaden zugefügt habe, wollte ich dies a.) nicht und b.) wollte ich gerne das tolle Werbeversprechen von Greys einlösen, die damit ja immerhin hausieren gehen jeden Schaden zu regulieren egal wie er zustande kam.

Ende vom Lied. Mehrere E-Mails die in keinster Form befriedigend waren, etwas Luft abgelassen per Mail über Art und Weise wie man abgebügelt wird als Kunde trotz großer Versprechen zur Regulierung und am Ende ein zugegeben freundliches Telefonat, aber in keinster Weise zufriedenstellend...Für eine Rute die zu diesem Zeitpunkt 2 Wochen alt war war das doch alles sehr ärgerlich...

Für mich gibts keine Greys mehr, einfach weil das Werbeversprechen ne große aufgeblähte Sache ist und nicht viel dahinter steckt.


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Ich verstehe nur nicht ganz die Entrüstung. Das Procedere ist doch bereits vor dem Kauf bekannt, respektive kein Geheimnis, das man nicht einsehen könnte.


----------



## thomas1602 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Wobei mein lokaler Angelhändler das viel kulanter regelt und ich deswegen immer bei ihm kaufen werde. Dies ist auch ein Grund warum ich den Onlinehandel bei Angeln/Rollen/Schnüre weitesgehend meide. Wenn ich Probleme habe, gehe ich zu meinem Händler und er regelt das, bisher hat er immer eine Lösung gefunden, mit der ich mehr als zufrieden war.

Bezahle ich deswegen mehr als im Onlinehandel? Ja
Ist mir das das Wert, wenn es im Rahmen ist? Ja

Es war bisher immer im Rahmen, Rabatte werden meist bei Kleinteilen gegeben, Schnur kostenlos oder billiger usw, Rabatt auf die Fliegenschnur/Vorfächer/Fliegen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das?



Erwähnen sollte man zu diesem Thema unbedingt auch, dass die lebenslange Garantie nur für den Erstbesitzer gültig ist. Zumindest ist das bei Sage so. Deshalb frage ich mich schon lange, wie jemand auf die Idee kommt eine gebrauchte Rute für 400-500,- Euro zu kaufen?! |kopfkrat

Ob eine Rute von Sage oder Scott 750,- Euro wert ist, kann ich mangels Erfahrung nicht sagen. Zumindest wird in diesem Preissegment anständiger Kork verarbeitet. :m


----------



## Dietmar B. (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sowas mit der "lebenslangen" Garantie ist eben wie mit jedem Vertrag:
> Was er wert ist, sieht man, wenn man ihn braucht..
> 
> Wird sicher, wie man hier ja auch lesen kann, für einige was bringen, andere brauchens halt nicht..
> ...




Hi,

in Skandinavien gab es das schon bzw. gibt es das wahrscheinlich immer noch. So konnte man z.B. beim Kauf einer Loop Rute durch Zuzahlung die Garantie auf 5, 10 oder 25 Jahre verlängern. Es handelte sich um eine Versicherung, die im Schadensfall den Kaufpreis erstattet. In meinen Augen das fairste und reellste Angebot.

Was ist eine "Lebenslange Garantie"? Ist sie der Freifahrtschein für ein unbekümmertes und sorgenfreies Umgehen mit der Rute am Wasser? In erster Linie ist sie ein Verkaufsargument, das der Kunde sehr teuer bezahlen muß. Mit dem Kaufpreis bezahlt er nicht nur eine Rute, sondern eher die zweite und dritte gleich mit. Unter dem Strich ist dies ein Riesengeschäft für die Hersteller/Vertriebe, denn viele Ruten werden nur selten gefischt und von denen die gefischt werden, gehen in der Regel nur wenige kaputt. Der Kunde zahlt also viel Geld für ein Versprechen, das selten benötigt wird und von dem er nicht einmal sicher sein kann, daß dieses auch eingelöst wird, wenn er es braucht.

Wenn der Hersteller im Herstellungsland eine kostenlose lebenslange Garantie anbietet, heisst das noch lange nicht, das der hiesige Vertrieb dies genauso macht. In der Regel werden irgendwelche Bearbeitungsgebühren verlangt. So wurden bei einigen Verkäufern früher oft Gelegenheitskunden geschröpft und Dauerkunden kostenlos bearbeitet. Seit Einführung des Internets wurde dies dann aber bekannt und kommt jetzt wohl nicht mehr vor.

Bei den üblichen schnellen Produktwechselzyklen, kann niemand erwarten, nach wenigen Jahren noch ein Ersatzteil für seine Rute zu bekommen. Da liegt z.B. eine Falle. Ich habe mal eine 5 Jahre alte Orvis Rute aus der damaligen hochwertigsten Serie reklamiert. Ich bekam völlig kostenlos die aktuelle höchstwertigste Rute zugeschickt. Die gefiel mir dann sogar besser als die alte Rute. Glück gehabt. Ich habe aber auch mal eine Loomis IMX, damals die teuerste Serie, reklamiert. Der Vertrieb bot mir dann als Ersatz eine Rute aus der billigsten Serie (Billigschrott) an und wollte auch noch 175 € Bearbeitungspauschale haben. Da habe ich die IMX lieber in die Tonne gehauen. Ob einem die "Ersatzrute" also gefällt, steht völlig in den Sternen.

Nicht wenige Hersteller oder Vertriebe von Ruten mit lebenslanger Garantie haben in den letzten 20 Jahren pleite gemacht oder wurden aufgekauft. Damit lösten sich in der Regel auch die Garantieversprechen auf.

Unter dem Strich ist die "Lebenslange Garantie" ein echtes Übel. Sie sorgt nur für völlig astronomische Preise in den Läden, für noch höhere Gewinne bei den Herstellern oder Vertrieben und oft für späten Ärger wenn man sie braucht. Derjenige, der sie dann später in Anspruch nimmt, ist dabei eigentlich selber Schuld am Schaden. Warum soll ich ein Mehrfaches für eine Rute bezahlen, damit sich ein anderer Depp draufsetzen kann, den Abhang herunter kullert, die Rute in der Autotür oder Kofferraumdeckel schrotten kann, weil er ständig gegen irgend welche Äste in seiner verwachsenen Bachstrecke haut oder mangels Konzentrtion und Wurfvermögen ständig seine Goldkopfnymphe oder vorgebleiten Streamer gegen die Rutenspitze haut? Warum? Wären die meisten Angler intelligent, dann würden sie solche Garantieanbieter beukottieren und auf eine zusätzliche Versicherung bestehen, die im Schadensfall den Kaufpreis ersetzt. Dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden, was ihm seine angebliche Sorgensfreiheit im Schadensfall denn Wert ist.

Petri, Dietmar


----------



## Dietmar B. (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Ich könnte auf solch eine Garantie sehr gut verzichten.

Petri, Dietmar


----------



## Gruenschnabel (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Wer verlangt die Portokosten? Der Händler? Oder sagt er das PF die verlangt?
> 
> Ein guter Händler verlangt (zumindest innerhalb der Garantiezeit) keine Portokosten.
> 
> PF berechnet sowieso keine bzw. wüßte ich nicht das wir einen Sonderstatus haben.



Alles halb so wild, die Portokosten belaufen sich auf 0,70 € für einen Brief mit dem abgesägten 10 cm Stück des abgebrochenen Teil.
Hätte ich es persönlich vorbei gebracht, was aus Mangel an Zeit nicht möglich war, hätte es mich gar nichts gekostet.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Na dann... Dachte schon die wollten die Kosten für den Rutentransport ersetzt bekommen.

Das durchsägen eines Blanks mit der Artikelnummer ist bei Pure Fishing bis ca. zur 200€ normal (oder nach Absprache).
Wir haben schon Rockswepper, Fantasista u.ä. Rutenblanks zersägt...#q


----------



## AGV Furrer (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*



oldhesse schrieb:


> Das was Grünschnabel schreibt kann ich bestätigen.
> Habe eine Greys Prowla 90 GS Lure, hatte bei einem Gewitter und Starkregen leider die Rute dummerweise ans Auto gelegt, diese fiel seitlich zur Straße und ein Auto fuhr über die Spitze drüber. Die ersten 2 Ringe zusammengequetscht - mussten komplett getauscht werden. Nach Kontaktaufnahme, vorheriger Registrierung schon beim Kauf und Versuch das zu Regeln, wurde mir die Pauschale bekannt gegeben + Sonstige Kosten. Wäre auf ca. 35 Euro hinausgelaufen, das obere Teil wäre komplett ersetzt worden. Die Rute hat ca. 110 Euro gekostet.


 
Mal ganz ehrlich, wer kommt auf die Idee für menschliche D....... auch noch einen kostenlosen Garantieservice zu erwarten?
Garantie bezieht sich auf Material- und Verarbeitungsfehler. Wenn ein Hersteller heute noch jedem Dummerchen kostenlose Ersatzteile liefern würde ..... 
Ach ja, 35.- EUR sind auch nicht fast die Hälfte des Kaufpreises ;-)




oldhesse schrieb:


> wollte ich gerne das tolle Werbeversprechen von Greys einlösen, die damit ja immerhin hausieren gehen jeden Schaden zu regulieren egal wie er zustande kam.


Man hat Dir ja auch eine Regulierung angeboten - die Dir jedoch nicht gefiel.
Ich finde in den Garantiebedingungen auch keine Garantie dafür das die angebotene Regulierung dem Kundenwunsch angepasst wird, also jeder nur bezahlt was er gerade für richtig erachtet.


Vielleicht sollte man doch häufiger "die Kirche im Dorf lassen" und seine Erwartungen auf ein reales Maß reduzieren.
Oder gehst Du mit deinem neuen Porsche, den du bei der ersten Fahrt an den Baum gesetzt hast, auch zum Händler und verlangst "KOSTENLOSE GARANTIE"?


----------



## oldhesse (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Jetzt mach dich doch mal locker und lern mal lesen.
Ich hab ja auch betont, dass kein kostenloser Tausch erwartet wurde, aber ein Tausch zur Hälfte des Kaufpreises bei Tausch von der Hälfte der Rute sprengt nicht gerade die Erwartungshaltung. Musst ja nicht gleich den Erklärbär raushängen lassen 

Im übrigen habe ich das bei Bode dann für 10 Euro die Ringe wechseln lassen. Die nächste Rute wird definitiv dort gekauft


----------



## AGV Furrer (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*



oldhesse schrieb:


> aber ein Tausch zur Hälfte des Kaufpreises bei Tausch von der Hälfte der Rute sprengt nicht gerade die Erwartungshaltung. Musst ja nicht gleich den Erklärbär raushängen lassen


Aber den Rechenbär |supergri

Kaufpreis 110.- EUR
Ersatzteil 35.- EUR

Ergibt ........ keine 50% des Kaufpreises :vik:


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Zumal die Alternative wegschmeissen bedeutet und für 35,- € gibts dann auch keine komplette, neue Rute.


----------



## fyggi1 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Ob eine Rute von Sage oder Scott 750,- Euro wert ist, kann ich mangels Erfahrung nicht sagen. Zumindest wird in diesem Preissegment anständiger Kork verarbeitet. :m



Self Edit !!!


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Du hast vergessen, die Arbeitszeit mit einzubeziehen. Die kannst du bei so einem Vergleich nicht einfach bei dir weglassen und im gleichen Atemzug die Preise kritisieren. Überhaupt hat der Preisvergleich zwischen Eigenbauten und Stangen von der Stange noch nie hinkfrei funktioniert; wird er auch nie, weil es mindestens zwei Paar Schuhe sind. Macht aber auch nichts, weils eh nicht darum geht. #h


----------



## fyggi1 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Die habe ich bewusst weggelassen, da in China der Zusammenbau ja auch nicht die Welt kostet !


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*



fyggi1 schrieb:


> Die habe ich bewusst weggelassen, da in China der Zusammenbau ja auch nicht die Welt kostet !





Andal schrieb:


> Macht aber auch nichts, weils eh nicht darum geht. #h



Weils ja um die lebenslange Garantie geht, oder!?


----------



## fyggi1 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Hatte zwar die Aussage zitiert und dazu Stellung genommen, aber wenn Du so auf das Thema bestehst, habe ich meinen Beitrag gelöscht !


----------



## oldhesse (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Aber den Rechenbär |supergri
> 
> Kaufpreis 110.- EUR
> Ersatzteil 35.- EUR
> ...



Glückwunsch. Am Kontext vorbei gelesen. Den vorherigen Text gleich mal blindlings weggedacht und dann noch in die Smileykiste gegriffen. Top #6 


Zur möglichen Alternative "wegschmeissen" noch nachgereicht: Wenn 2 Ringe defekt sind heißt die Alternative neben der angebotenen Lebenslangen Garantie von Greys den Austausch eben dieser zwei defekten Ringe. Das war dann bei Bode 10 Euro und 3 Wochen Wartezeit.


----------



## AGV Furrer (1. November 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*



oldhesse schrieb:


> Zur möglichen Alternative "wegschmeissen" noch nachgereicht: Wenn 2 Ringe defekt sind heißt die Alternative neben der angebotenen Lebenslangen Garantie von Greys den Austausch eben dieser zwei defekten Ringe. Das war dann bei Bode 10 Euro und 3 Wochen Wartezeit.


Wie, wo, was? Ging es hier darum welcher Händler/Rutenbauer zwei Ringe zu welchem Preis auswechselt?
Deine Beschwerde war doch, dass du für ein neues Teil, welches durch eigene Fehler (der nichts mit Material- oder Verarbeitungsfehlern zu tun hat) benötigt wurde, 35.- EUR zahlen sollte.
Eine neue Spitze mit dem Austausch von 2 Ringen zu vergleichen ......... - wie war das mit den Äpfeln und Birnen?


----------



## oldhesse (1. November 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Nur so als Tipp. Les doch mal die anderen Beiträge gleich mit. Dann kannst du dem roten Faden sicher auch folgen. Dürfte in einem Forum auch nicht zu viel verlangt sein.
Danke


----------



## AGV Furrer (1. November 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*



oldhesse schrieb:


> Nur so als Tipp. Les doch mal die anderen Beiträge gleich mit. Dann kannst du dem roten Faden sicher auch folgen. Dürfte in einem Forum auch nicht zu viel verlangt sein.
> Danke


Oh ja, der rote Faden ;-)

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, mir ist das Thema durchaus klar.
Was mir nicht verständlich/klar/bewusst ist, ist wie jemand der ein Rutenteil durch eigene (sorry wenn ich das so deutlich sage) Dummheit beschädigt, sich hier darüber beschweren kann das er ein Ersatzteil nicht zu den von ihm gewünschten Konditionen bekommen hat.
Dann noch zu rechnen das 35.- EUR die Hälfte des Neupreises von 110.-EUR sind  - und letztlich die Kosten für das Auswechseln zweier Ringe mit den Kosten für ein vollständig neues Teil zu vergleichen ............


----------



## oldhesse (2. November 2015)

*AW: Skeptisches zur lebenslangen Garantie bei Fliegenruten*

Hallo Volker,

irgendwie unrund die Diskussion mit dir. Aber ich würds dann mal so versuchen: Du hast Recht mit allem was du sagst und ich meine Ruhe  Viel Erfolg beim Angeln.


----------

